# 1989 nissan pulsar sportback for sale



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

thats right my 1989 nissan pulsar nx sportback is for sale i got it in the middle of last year for me to use as a daily driver and fuel milage car i got it running but never got the money to get it legal so it has been sitting in my buddies driveway and we both need it gone i have remove part of the exhaust because i was gonna turbo it and just use it as a track car to have fun with i still have the exhaust parts i took of and the ac stuff was removed from under the hood b4 i got it it is for sale as is 300.00 obo if you have any ?s about it please feel free to ask i really would like it to go to a pulsar fan


----------



## b12bro (Nov 19, 2008)

I might be interested! where are you located and how many miles are on the car!


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

im in dallas and the car is in garland and it is showing 118460 miles


----------



## b12bro (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats about a few hours from where im at! Let me check some financial support (AKA my father) and see about getting it. Do you have a clear title!


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

ok im trying to get rid of it before i go to boot camp and yes i have a clear title for it


----------



## b12bro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry man, just dont have enough time to go and get it!


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

say you wouldn't have actual pictures of the vehicle in question?


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

i dont have pics right now but i can in the next few days the front seats have been pulled out of the car now tho so youll need new seats i am also thinkin about parting the car out but would rather have someone get the whole thing so since the seats are missin ill sell the rest of the car for 200.00


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

I might be in dallas to stay for a few months, when are u headin to boot camp... and what branch... and what do you plan to do in the military lol... (I live in NC) so more likely at one point in time you'll be sent here...

-Fix


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

im headin to bpptcamp no later than march 23 for the usmc i am goin in to work on airplanes hopefully the f-18 i like fast stuff what can i say


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

I am going to buy the car. See you thursday bro


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

good deal bro glad your pickin it up you should have a blast in it and remember there is a parts car at blackland for all your pulsar needs you could even pick up the other hatch for the car and swap them out as you pleased


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

freakin' lucky with that sportback!!

is it a GA or an CA??


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

Mark, I will check it out, thanks again buddy.

Sonic...I really have no idea, either way, I plan on working on it in small and slow stages to make it better than showroom...paint being last, haha.

I come from an ol skool train of thought, and love primer and satin finishes.


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

marshall im glad your gettin the car and are planning on doin something with it maybe one day ill be able to take my ol car for a cruise lol 


and sonic how can i tell if it is a ga or a ca so i can let you know


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

89sportback said:


> marshall im glad your gettin the car and are planning on doin something with it maybe one day ill be able to take my ol car for a cruise lol
> 
> 
> and sonic how can i tell if it is a ga or a ca so i can let you know


mark..is it the 1.6 or the 1.8

the 1.6 is the ga and the 1.8 is the ca


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

the pulsar can come with the GA16i, the CA16DE and the CA18DE.

the difference is whether its DOHC or SOHC. 

i was just thinking of whether he should do a FWD CA18DET swap, or wait for me to do a GA16i to GA16E multi port injection swap.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> the pulsar can come with the GA16i, the CA16DE and the CA18DE.
> 
> the difference is whether its DOHC or SOHC.
> 
> i was just thinking of whether he should do a FWD CA18DET swap, or wait for me to do a GA16i to GA16E multi port injection swap.


are you sure on what engines came with it. I did some research yesterday and found only the ga16i and the ca18de.

Im thinkin to do a ca18det to it...and srtroke the motor a lil


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

you could do a CA18DET swap regardless, just get a CA pulsar parts car to get what you need for the swap.

if it has a GA16i though, and my multi port conversion is as simple as i think it will be, along with a eurocam install, this makes an amazing engine for boosting, and seeing as the GA16DE turbo kit will bolt onto the GA16i, the same as it does the DE, this has enormous potential.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> you could do a CA18DET swap regardless, just get a CA pulsar parts car to get what you need for the swap.
> 
> if it has a GA16i though, and my multi port conversion is as simple as i think it will be, along with a eurocam install, this makes an amazing engine for boosting, and seeing as the GA16DE turbo kit will bolt onto the GA16i, the same as it does the DE, this has enormous potential.


sounds like it would be a good start for power.. what are the hp gains looking to be around with this swap


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

not totally sure.

i put the eurocam in my GA16i already, and that put it on par with the GA16i. i'd assume that the multiport injection swap would give anywhere between 5-15 hp, closer to 15. id guess that after the swap my engine will sit around 125-130hp. thats engine, not wheel hp.

the biggest thing this does, is allow an easier application for more serious mods, like a turbo kit, or an ITB setup. and seeing as there's an inexpensive bolt on kit, this is a good thing. plus it can be done with junkyard parts to start with.


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

the car is the 1.6 car and i beleive it is a single cam car


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

89sportback said:


> the car is the 1.6 car and i beleive it is a single cam car


judging by what you and tim told me...it is the ga16 motor


sonic...where are you getting the eurocam and all this other stuff for your build??


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Danger Ranger said:


> judging by what you and tim told me...it is the ga16 motor
> 
> 
> sonic...where are you getting the eurocam and all this other stuff for your build??


the eurocam you can get here: Nismo Eurocam

the rest of the pieces that i'm going to use are from the GA16DE.

many years ago, a guy did an MPFI conversion on an E16i using an E15ET manifold, a GA16DE throttle body, MAF, and ECU, and it worked.

i'm going to use a GA16DE manifold and such, and being a less backwards engine, it should work great. luckily i can pick all these parts from a junkyard.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

nice...i will keep all that in mind.

thanks for your help. It looks as if this car isnt going to be such a pain in the bum as I had originally thought


----------



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

marshll i say get it runnin right and spray like a 50 shot on it till it blows then go for a swap


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry to butt in, but your conversation has caught my interest. I have been toying with the idea of modifying and installing a GA16de intake manifold on my GA16i for quite some time. I think it would be a great mod from the stock restrictive manifold.
On the Euro cam they don't seem to have any info listed for it, how did it affect your lower RPM horsepower? The Mid? High? 
I still have my sentra and a Pulsar, so I feel like doing more mods to one or the other.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

89sportback said:


> marshll i say get it runnin right and spray like a 50 shot on it till it blows then go for a swap


mostly I will be playin with the stocker until it blows, then I will swap out to better. I will be building the swap while driving the stocker though, so I dont have much downtime


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

bob89sentra said:


> Sorry to butt in, but your conversation has caught my interest. I have been toying with the idea of modifying and installing a GA16de intake manifold on my GA16i for quite some time. I think it would be a great mod from the stock restrictive manifold.
> On the Euro cam they don't seem to have any info listed for it, how did it affect your lower RPM horsepower? The Mid? High?
> I still have my sentra and a Pulsar, so I feel like doing more mods to one or the other.


glad my new and excited take has sparked your interest. Once I get it home and start to clean it up and get it right, I will document with pics and get them up here, or at least linked to another site where they will be up.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

bob89sentra said:


> Sorry to butt in, but your conversation has caught my interest. I have been toying with the idea of modifying and installing a GA16de intake manifold on my GA16i for quite some time. I think it would be a great mod from the stock restrictive manifold.
> On the Euro cam they don't seem to have any info listed for it, how did it affect your lower RPM horsepower? The Mid? High?
> I still have my sentra and a Pulsar, so I feel like doing more mods to one or the other.


bob the eurocam is AMAZING. it broadens the power through the entire range, especially the mid to low.

and as for the port injection conversion, it can definitely be done. 

go here:GA16i/e-series Archive then scroll down. partway down the page you'll see a series of threads on an e16i to EFI conversion. read it, and see the fellows success.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> bob the eurocam is AMAZING. it broadens the power through the entire range, especially the mid to low.
> 
> and as for the port injection conversion, it can definitely be done.
> 
> go here:GA16i/e-series Archive then scroll down. partway down the page you'll see a series of threads on an e16i to EFI conversion. read it, and see the fellows success.


I need to read that.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Good stuff, I think I will be giving that project some more serious thought. I'm just glad to see some more B12 enthusiasts still arround.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

bob89sentra said:


> Good stuff, I think I will be giving that project some more serious thought. I'm just glad to see some more B12 enthusiasts still arround.


What would be a great idea is if we were doing it at the same time so that we can trouble shoot for eachother. if one of us has an issue, hopefully the other person found a way around it and we can make it work the best possible together.

that way we can provide an awesome platform for all GA16i b12's and KN13's, cuz we all know the GA16i is stronger than the GA16DE, and with little work, is just as powerful. the eurocam puts a B13 GA and a B12 GA on par power wise. the MPFI conversion could do the same, without the eurocam. with it, it doesn't compare.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> What would be a great idea is if we were doing it at the same time so that we can trouble shoot for eachother. if one of us has an issue, hopefully the other person found a way around it and we can make it work the best possible together.
> 
> that way we can provide an awesome platform for all GA16i b12's and KN13's, cuz we all know the GA16i is stronger than the GA16DE, and with little work, is just as powerful. the eurocam puts a B13 GA and a B12 GA on par power wise. the MPFI conversion could do the same, without the eurocam. with it, it doesn't compare.


nice...not sure exactly which direction my build will go....I straight budget build, so it will be different for sure. I will document it all and post it here for you guys


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Danger Ranger said:


> nice...not sure exactly which direction my build will go....I straight budget build, so it will be different for sure. I will document it all and post it here for you guys


that would be sweet if you joined bob and i in the build.

mine will be fully documented, down to every last nut and bolt, because when this is done, it will seriously be an amazing step for GA16i b12 owners. the GA16i is a better block and head for boost than the DE, even though it's only 12 valve. just simply the components are way more solid, and can handle more, and it's lower compression. 

and for those wanting good NA power at low cost, the MPFI conversion is still a great option at junkyard values. it allows for other bolt on parts, like a throttle body swap, proper CAI, and fuel system tuning. with the eurocam and probably about $100 for a junkyard GA16DE, the GA16E that will be birthed could be a more popular option over swapping in a GA16DE .


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I went to my local wrecker and started the process of removing the entire intake manifold and fuel rail from a 1998 sentra with the GA16DE. When I get some more time this week I will go back and finish, hopefully it is still there...
Do you plan to use the DE computer with your setup? I am looking at the various sensors and thinking that there is a good chance to be able to get it working with the stock computer.
I did a swap from a 1995 Saturn SL1 single cam engine to a 2000 SC2 dual cam a few years back, and was able to get everything to work 100% with the old computer. Looking at the two sentras I am starting to think similar things might be possible with the intake MPFI swap.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

All in all, the ga that is in the car now will not be in very long. I will play with it a lil, but thats prob it. My roomate is getting his hands on an sr20 redtop very cheaply and we will prob be putting that into the car to see how scary this little car is with over 250hp coming out of it.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

bob89sentra said:


> I went to my local wrecker and started the process of removing the entire intake manifold and fuel rail from a 1998 sentra with the GA16DE. When I get some more time this week I will go back and finish, hopefully it is still there...
> Do you plan to use the DE computer with your setup? I am looking at the various sensors and thinking that there is a good chance to be able to get it working with the stock computer.
> I did a swap from a 1995 Saturn SL1 single cam engine to a 2000 SC2 dual cam a few years back, and was able to get everything to work 100% with the old computer. Looking at the two sentras I am starting to think similar things might be possible with the intake MPFI swap.


yeah, i was going to use everything, because the computer still wouldn't deliver the right signals to the injectors most likely. if it wasn't for the fact that its TBI to MPFI, i wouldn't use the ECU and sensors.

you might want to get a 991-94 GA16DE because its OBD1, not OBD2, so the computer and sensors will be WAY more similar to GA16i. basically, you could run it on the GA16i harness and ecu, i just don't think you'd get proper fuel delivery.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

Sonic and Bob...you both have sentras and I will be getting a pulsar...this will be interesting. what are the main differences in the layouts we are working with


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Danger Ranger said:


> Sonic and Bob...you both have sentras and I will be getting a pulsar...this will be interesting. what are the main differences in the layouts we are working with


the shape of the body.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> the shape of the body.


is there anything more???

or is that it


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a 89 Pulsar and a 89 Sentra, I will most likely be doing the MPFI on the Pulsar since it is not my Daily driver. The only difference is the body shape between the two, and the pulsar is shorter than the 4 door Sentra. The engine compartment and components are the same though.
On the GA16DE I think you are right with the OBDII computer, so I will get one from a pre 1995. 
On the injectors I am 90% sure that the MPFI GA16DE is like the majority of the other MPFI systems I have delt with, it fires all 4 injectors every time for every cylinder, so if I run them all in paralell from the GA16I computer it should be ok. My greatest concern is fuel pump/pressure, and the coolant passages in the intake.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

good to know...I am glad I got you two to give me so much about the car.

I am used to toyota products mostly, having owned 4 corollas of different years, 80, 87, 92, and currently an 07


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

bob89sentra said:


> I have a 89 Pulsar and a 89 Sentra, I will most likely be doing the MPFI on the Pulsar since it is not my Daily driver. The only difference is the body shape between the two, and the pulsar is shorter than the 4 door Sentra. The engine compartment and components are the same though.
> On the GA16DE I think you are right with the OBDII computer, so I will get one from a pre 1995.
> On the injectors I am 90% sure that the MPFI GA16DE is like the majority of the other MPFI systems I have delt with, it fires all 4 injectors every time for every cylinder, so if I run them all in paralell from the GA16I computer it should be ok. My greatest concern is fuel pump/pressure, and the coolant passages in the intake.


fuel pump should be fine.

both blownb310 and beyondbiscuits ran their swapped GA16DE's on ga16i fuel pumps. biscuits switched to a walbro 255 pump for his T25 turbo setup, but blownb310 is still using his ga16i fuel pump on his ga16det. the ga16i fuel pump is more than adequate. it actually runs ~46psi with the TBI setup, which is abnormally high for a single injector TBI system. it should be more than fine.

it sounds like you're going to be finished before i even get started . that's too bad. but if you're going to try it with a GA16i ECU, and it works, and works well, i'm fine with that . it will mean we won't have to worry about the lack of a cam positioning sensor.

our GA16E's will be outstanding. if it works well on your pulsar, will you also do it to your 4door bob?

i think if yours works with a GA16i ECU, i'll do it that way first, then switch over the GA16DE ECU, get that sorted out, because i need to run an SR20DE ECU for the turbo setup.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

sonicgundam said:


> it will mean we won't have to worry about the lack of a cam positioning sensor.


The GA16I has a CAS or crank angle sensor, which is on the cam so I don't think we would have a problem there.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

the car will be at the house this weekend, hopefully.

I am purchasing it tonight, and have already sourced the eurocam, which I like, as well as a header by Pasesetter for it. I was thinking of doing the Eibach springs for the Sentra B12, but am not sure if they will fit under the KN12 body.

If anyone knows please tell me, or I will just end up cutting the stock springs and have some fun that way


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

My project is underway, but setbacks have allready come into the picture. I Will be starting my own thread for my progress...


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

I feel ya on that. I think I will just get this car running right and then I will be flipping it. 

Of course I just picked up a chevy 350 motor, and once it is ready, will be looking to transplant it into something


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

keep the pulsar!! rebuild and flip the small block.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> keep the pulsar!! rebuild and flip the small block.


haha.....once running, I will let you so if you want the pulsar, you can come on down and get it...lol


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

hahah no, that's quite alright. i'm very happy with my sport coupe.

but heres a good reason to keep your pulsar!! GA16i to GA16E MPFI swap


----------



## Danger Ranger (Feb 6, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> hahah no, that's quite alright. i'm very happy with my sport coupe.
> 
> but heres a good reason to keep your pulsar!! GA16i to GA16E MPFI swap


I saw that...it just doesnt follow my plans for a project car. I figure flipping it will be better


----------

